# For viewers wondering why MeTV is off their Time Warner or Bright House cable systems



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

For viewers wondering why MeTV is off their Time Warner or Bright House cable systems.... this is a dispute between the cable company and the broadcast station owner, Hearst Corporation. We know everyone hopes a positive resolution will occur soon. Thanks for your support and understanding.

from METV Facebook page.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206755


----------

